# removing a roper microwave over range?



## rcarrera (Sep 9, 2010)

i have taken the long bolts from the top, there is a bolt in the bottom which is the only one u can see. i have try to lift the microwave pull it but it feel like ther is a screw still there, when i try to pull or lift the bottom left side dose not move at all, any tips.


----------

